# Meet Harry Hoggie



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Harry hoggie arived today, a friend saw him looking for a new home on a forum, and told his owner to drop me an email, any way it was aranged for Harry to come here to me, he is a very special little boy, and was born with no toes/feet on his back legs. hes quite nervous and huffy, but hopefully he will come round in time










he originally belonged to a friend of the person i got him from, but she couldnt get round how huffy he is and took it personally so gave him up to her friend, she didnt have the time/space to keep him long term, as she has his 2 sisters.


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Awww he's so cute  well done for giving him a second chance.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Awww love the chocolate ones!!! Though seriously what is he eating??? *shivers*

He is gorgeous and yeah so glad you can give him another chance


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

love him enjoying hhis mealies!!

so cute when hes annointing.

im sure i know that lovely little fella, i might have known where he came from


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Carla-Jade said:


> love him enjoying hhis mealies!!
> 
> so cute when hes annointing.
> 
> im sure i know that lovely little fella, i might have known where he came from


Sorry thought I might as well ask....what's annointing? Sorry if I am being stoopid here. xx


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Sorry thought I might as well ask....what's annointing? Sorry if I am being stoopid here. xx


:blushing: sorry i forget most people wont know

when african pygmy hedgehogs like something (like my carpet  ) they will lick & chew it til they get a foam in their mouth & spread it iver their quills. they look like little contortionists when they do it! so cute but some people dont know they do this before they get the hog so it look like they have rabies and are fitting! but its so cute to see it when it happens. my lad fell over & roled on his back as he did it- of coursei had to get photos of it! xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Carla-Jade said:


> :blushing: sorry i forget most people wont know
> 
> when african pygmy hedgehogs like something (like my carpet  ) they will lick & chew it til they get a foam in their mouth & spread it iver their quills. they look like little contortionists when they do it! so cute but some people dont know they do this before they get the hog so it look like they have rabies and are fitting! but its so cute to see it when it happens. my lad fell over & roled on his back as he did it- of coursei had to get photos of it! xx


Awwww how adorable is that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2011)

He is cute, so can't wait until my Jezza gets here hehe



niki87 said:


> Awww love the chocolate ones!!! Though seriously what is he eating??? *shivers*
> 
> He is gorgeous and yeah so glad you can give him another chance


They look like dried hoppers (locust) to me


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Awwww how adorable is that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:


yeah its the cutest thing ever to see! most hoggie owners will give them some different treats to see what makes them annoint  my boy loves the little banana woody hamster treats- they make him annoint!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

That is so sweet!!!!!!!



B3rnie said:


> He is cute, so can't wait until my Jezza gets here hehe
> 
> They look like dried hoppers (locust) to me


Eugh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> He is cute, so can't wait until my Jezza gets here hehe
> 
> They look like dried hoppers (locust) to me


its not dried, its fresh and juicey nom nom nom


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> its not dried, its fresh and juicey nom nom nom


Their not live tho right?

Only asking cos I'm used to green live hoppers with the lizards lol


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> Their not live tho right?
> 
> Only asking cos I'm used to green live hoppers with the lizards lol


nope not live, fresh dead, they come in cans
Beaphar Grass Hoppers (Canned) 35g - Detailed item view - Only Natural Pet Supplies


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2011)

Cool, out of interest what is the shelf life of them?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

they last for ages till opened, once opened if kept refrigerated they will last about 3 days, i suppose you could freeze them, they would last quite a while then, when i open a can i feed them to the hamsters and gerbils too


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2011)

Thanks hun


-adds to next order list  -


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> they last for ages till opened, once opened if kept refrigerated they will last about 3 days, i suppose you could freeze them, they would last quite a while then, when i open a can i feed them to the hamsters and gerbils too


EURGH!!!!!!!!! Yeah was gonna say I'm sticking to my little ridents...or big veggies...but never thought the hammies might like em! Hmmm not sure I could face getting any for em...they can have my cooked meats and tuna!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

go on, you know you want to try them, they are lovely and moist and have faces and everything

as huffy (rip) shows here


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Carla-Jade said:


> :blushing: sorry i forget most people wont know
> 
> when african pygmy hedgehogs like something (like my carpet  ) they will lick & chew it til they get a foam in their mouth & spread it iver their quills. they look like little contortionists when they do it! so cute but some people dont know they do this before they get the hog so it look like they have rabies and are fitting! but its so cute to see it when it happens. my lad fell over & roled on his back as he did it- of coursei had to get photos of it! xx


like this :lol:








a classic huffy shot, she loved having a good roll when annointing


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> go on, you know you want to try them, they are lovely and moist and have faces and everything


Yup...it may actually be enough to stop me getting a hog lol! Are chins veggie??


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

Lil Miss said:


> like this :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha yep thats it!! my lad loves my carpets  bless him!! where did you get yours from?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Yup...it may actually be enough to stop me getting a hog lol! Are chins veggie??


haha you can get by with feeeding them things like boiled egg, boiled chicken, lean mince, and freeze dried mealworms

yes chins are veggies, their staple diet is hay and pellets, no your not having daisy


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Jack loves carpets too









Huffy was from a breeder, the only animal i have ever bought from a breeder...... and i lost her to WHS

Jack is from homeless hogs

Harry is from some one who was rehoming him, after her friend decided she didnt want him any more


----------



## ukmutz (Mar 23, 2008)

wow great pics, they have made my night


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> haha you can get by with feeeding them things like boiled egg, boiled chicken, lean mince, and freeze dried mealworms
> 
> yes chins are veggies, their staple diet is hay and pellets, no your not having daisy


Oh no....tempted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

Lil Miss said:


> Jack loves carpets too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aww love that! oh my im sorry to hear about poor huffy, WHS is terrible  have i met you on another forum before?


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

awwwwwwwww you got another one! His back feet are adorable! x x x


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

maybe, maybe not, im sure we have a couple of friends in common though as FB keeps telling me to add some one called carla-jade :lol:

i mainly lurk on rabbit forums these days, i lurk on a couple of hamster forums too, i joined a hog forum for a while, when huffy first got ill, but after i lost her i didnt go back, then i was hogless for a few months


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

hog forum it will be then! it will be either PF mates or PH forum where we will have frieds in common, feel free to add me :lol:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Carla-Jade said:


> hog forum it will be then! it will be either PF mates or PH forum where we will have frieds in common, feel free to add me :lol:


haha the people we have in common i actually know through bunny stuffs, steph, lexxie, and tiger bun :lol: :lol:

PS added


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Nico0laGouldsmith said:


> awwwwwwwww you got another one! His back feet are adorable! x x x


yep, well how could i say no to him :lol: :lol:
i did almost kill myself looking for my spare wodent wheel though!!!!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Oh no....tempted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


do it! do it!! do it!!!

ermmmm..... if your OH asks i have NOT been of any influence :lol:


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

Lil Miss said:


> haha the people we have in common i actually know through bunny stuffs, steph, lexxie, and tiger bun :lol: :lol:
> 
> PS added


:lol: i know them all through hog forum!i actually thought you were lexx at one poiint thatswhy i asked!!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Carla-Jade said:


> :lol: i know them all through hog forum!i actually thought you were lexx at one poiint thatswhy i asked!!


noooo but i will happily steal her hoggies, and her little quinn..... she is actually within napping distance too :lol: :lol:


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

Lil Miss said:


> noooo but i will happily steal her hoggies, and her little quinn..... she is actually within napping distance too :lol: :lol:


thats exactly why i asked cos of your location! she has siad exactly that before so it made me wonder!

love other hoggie owners, so many people say i make it up & its jsut a wildie outside ive brought in :Yawn: silly people!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Carla-Jade said:


> thats exactly why i asked cos of your location! she has siad exactly that before so it made me wonder!
> 
> love other hoggie owners, so many people say i make it up & its jsut a wildie outside ive brought in :Yawn: silly people!


haha, if i didnt know better i think my jack could very easily be mistaken for a wildie, normal sized APH though....... no way :lol:


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

Lil Miss said:


> haha, if i didnt know better i think my jack could very easily be mistaken for a wildie, normal sized APH though....... no way :lol:


:lol: i know somebody who has Pharoh who is the same..... a hefty APH shall we say! my sprite is APH size but makes more huffs than a rattle snake on speed... which is bad cos he sleeps in his ZZ beside my bed!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> do it! do it!! do it!!!
> 
> ermmmm..... if your OH asks i have NOT been of any influence :lol:


Haha he wouldn't question it based on the recent me


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Carla-Jade said:


> :lol: i know somebody who has Pharoh who is the same..... a hefty APH shall we say! my sprite is APH size but makes more huffs than a rattle snake on speed... which is bad cos he sleeps in his ZZ beside my bed!


Harry is a huffy huffer, you only need look at him and hes huffing away, very fast and very loud


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Haha he wouldn't question it based on the recent me


Home - Homeless Hogs -whistles innocently-


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

Lil Miss said:


> Harry is a huffy huffer, you only need look at him and hes huffing away, very fast and very loud


ywah sprite is the smae! bless them :devil:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

thanks, i got a couple of pictures of him the other night, that really show the state of his back legs

















and just because he is beautiful


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

10/10 for gorgeousness!!


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

aw he's got a perfect little face I bet you love him already!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Nico0laGouldsmith said:


> aw he's got a perfect little face I bet you love him already!


oh yes, even if the feeling isnt mutural :lol:
the little monster decided to spike my boob last night when i was trying to make friends!!! nothing like an itchy sore boob LMFAO


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

hahaha awwwwww!!!

I took my little one by surprise the other week and he balled up with my finger inside of the ball!!!! It was trapped and it was horrible and because I squeeled he didn't unball hahahahaha he wanted to keep my finger!!!


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

Nico0laGouldsmith said:


> hahaha awwwwww!!!
> 
> I took my little one by surprise the other week and he balled up with my finger inside of the ball!!!! It was trapped and it was horrible and because I squeeled he didn't unball hahahahaha he wanted to keep my finger!!!


thats awful when they do that! did you place a finger between the spines & rotate in a circular motion? that usually gets them to unball


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Nico0laGouldsmith said:


> hahaha awwwwww!!!
> 
> I took my little one by surprise the other week and he balled up with my finger inside of the ball!!!! It was trapped and it was horrible and because I squeeled he didn't unball hahahahaha he wanted to keep my finger!!!


eek owwwch norty little hogger


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

He unballed pretty quickly after he realised my finger was in there hahaha he's so silly, he would be terrible against a predator he comes out of his ball as soon as you touch him hahaha I think he's got a bit too comfortable with people! haha


----------

